# codes for lower ext angiogram



## sues (Feb 23, 2010)

does anyone know the codes for lower extremity angiogram with possible stent? I need this for Authorization for ins company..  thnx


----------



## jlb102780 (Feb 23, 2010)

sues said:


> does anyone know the codes for lower extremity angiogram with possible stent? I need this for Authorization for ins company..  thnx



Without anymore info given, I would use 36200 for cath placement and 75710-26 for unilateral or 75716-26 for bilateral. Hope that helps


----------

